# First contact



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> Wow, thanks for all the tips, I'm writing the next text now xD


 now? at 01:15am? And you find it weird she dont return your sms? Id wait until the morning to send her a message, you dont do that kind of stuff in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

OK, direct, rough translation again xD ;

this is what I wrote..

:shocked: :laughing: How could I forget you? I didn't sleep very long either, about 4 hours :happy: Good that you found her :laughing: I was wondering, is it ok if I call you tomorrow? Are you working? When do you get off? I hope I didn't wake you up! :happy: Have a good one and sleep well! Hug, mik


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

slowriot said:


> now? at 01:15am? And you find it weird she dont return your sms? Id wait until the morning to send her a message, you dont do that kind of stuff in the middle of the night.



To late :mellow:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> haha most women are nothing like you.


Thanks, I take pride in that fact.  However, most female brains do think in circles and spirals rather than straight lines. I'm really tempted to argue, but I'm not going to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> To late :mellow:


don't worry! just wait now :happy:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

jochris said:


> Thanks, I take pride in that fact.  However, most female brains do think in circles and spirals rather than straight lines. I'm really tempted to argue, but I'm not going to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what is a spiral but an adventurous straight line? i'm a big fan of spirals.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

A typical female brain will take the narrow, long, winding and overgrown path rather than the express motorway of logic, even if there is no reason to it. It's a curse, and I rely on my INT to talk me out of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> what is a spiral but an adventurous straight line? i'm a big fan of spirals.


lol, id get lost


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

knght990 said:


> lol, id get lost


how else do you discover the places you would have never thought to go? somethings are better left unplanned.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have a plan for everything, even getting lost.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

knght990 said:


> i have a plan for everything, even getting lost.


enjoy the ride, that's all i'm saying!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

:tongue: I do, like Hannibal from the A-Team used to say.... "I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

The girl is always waiting for the GUY to call, she's probably discouraged because you haven't called yet!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Texts are good too. :tongue: Did she ever respond?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> Texts are good too. :tongue: Did she ever respond?


This is how real women are!
Thanks for coming Smile


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> This is how real women are!
> Thanks for coming Smile


I never said texts weren't good. I was just explaining how a lot of us think, not seem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

So, update for anyone who's still interested in the case;

I called her today, just got off the phone as I'm writing this actually, we talked for about 5 hours :crazy:

And... I HAVE A DATE!roud:

Also got her facebook and msn roud:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I think you did fine. She seems to be into you...so take that as a good sign. Rather keep it neutral until you know for sure. I know I've got guy friends that sometimes send me kisses with an sms, I don't send any back. I just keep the conversation going.  Good luck.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> So, update for anyone who's still interested in the case;
> 
> I called her today, just got off the phone as I'm writing this actually, we talked for about 5 hours :crazy:
> 
> ...


Yo dude end of case, awesometastic!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> So, update for anyone who's still interested in the case;
> 
> I called her today, just got off the phone as I'm writing this actually, we talked for about 5 hours :crazy:
> 
> ...


That's my boy!!


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeahhh congrats mikbert !! 

Have you thought of opening your own relationships coaching company Treebob ? :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Kokos said:


> Yeahhh congrats mikbert !!
> 
> Have you thought of opening your own relationships coaching company Treebob ? :tongue:


hmm I should. I need someone for me though. I hate giving myself advice. I do ok though but I know I could do better. It is harder to give advice when your own feelings get in the way


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> So, update for anyone who's still interested in the case;
> 
> I called her today, just got off the phone as I'm writing this actually, we talked for about 5 hours :crazy:
> 
> ...


excellent. i'm happy for you!!!


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, ok, closing comment.

Got back from first date now.


I want to thank everyone who helped me :happy: and I want to thank everyone who believed in me and pushed me to really 'get off my ass and do something' :crazy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> Yeah, ok, closing comment.
> 
> Got back from first date now.
> 
> ...


Are you going to tell us how it went you stud you?


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Are you going to tell us how it went you stud you?


for you, Bob, of course! :laughing: It's thanks to you (and the others :tongue: that I actually got a date).

So, we met up and she was prettier than I remembered her to be. We said hello and then procceeded to make our way towards the café, I was to afraid to try and hold her hand so I just went along. As usual, with all interpersonal communication involving me, she did most of the talking and I just responded. I felt abit awkward and I though it was going to hell. She complimented my long eyelashes and I gave her a compliment how beautiful her eyes where. There was a moment where I was just staring at her and made a little smile and she laughed and turned away and then back several times.

When we had eaten our chocolate ball (we shared one), I suggested that we should go somewhere, like a park or something. She said she wanted to go to the docks, so we walked there (long walk, and it was hot out today ). we sat down by the water on the docks opposite 'Djurgården' so we could see the amusement park 'Gröna Lund' from where we sat. We talked for awhile and I was gathering courage to try and hold her hand :tongue: finally, I kinda slided my hand over hers and she held on, we carresed each others hands with our thumbs and then we leaned in to kiss.

So it went on, abit of talking, cuddling and kissing for almost two hours just sitting there together. She finally had to leave because she was going to meet an old friend (this time I held her hand while we where walking). We got on the subway and we where travelling in the same direction but she got off after two stations.

On the train, I asked if she wanted to meet again and she said that she would love too, we kissed goodbye and I continued on home, where I am now :happy:


So the date was around 3 hours long, wish it would have lasted forever though, but it was so awesome to see her and I'm really looking forward to the next time! :blushed::happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> for you, Bob, of course! :laughing: It's thanks to you (and the others :tongue: that I actually got a date).
> 
> So, we met up and she was prettier than I remembered her to be. We said hello and then procceeded to make our way towards the café, I was to afraid to try and hold her hand so I just went along. As usual, with all interpersonal communication involving me, she did most of the talking and I just responded. I felt abit awkward and I though it was going to hell. She complimented my long eyelashes and I gave her a compliment how beautiful her eyes where. There was a moment where I was just staring at her and made a little smile and she laughed and turned away and then back several times.
> 
> ...


Wow i can't express how happy and proud of you I am. :happy: From here on out it should be really easy for you. You got all of the pre-awkwardness out of the way and she definitely responded to you.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay!! :crazy:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh that is so sweet Mikbert!!!! My eyes are getting watery even, I feel like I'm watching a real-time love story in progress! Cupid has the best job ever, seriously.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

You better keep us updated!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

be yourself and be honest

you don't want to be with someone that doesn't want to be with who you really are...

so relax, be yourself and let things flow. If she likes you good, if not, good... to often we settle for miss right now, instead of miss right... if she's miss right then things will work out naturally.

*proud of fellow introvert*

keep up the good work!


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

ok everyone, you wanted updates but now I come with bad news...

sorry...

Yesterday evening I wrote a text to her saying something along the lines of "Thanks for a great day, hope you enjoyed it as much as I did, can't wait to see you next time. blablabla"

I was she didn't respond and this got me kinda worried, when I was going to bed I couldn't really sleep because I felt that something was wrong, I felt she didn't like me.

today on MSN she wrote;

Issa säger (12:28):
hej
:happy:
Issa säger (12:29):
nu ska jag vara ärlig mot dig, för det är varken snällt mot dig lr mig att inte vara de
det känndes inte helt rätt igår :sad:
det där pirret fans inte där för min del..
Issa säger (12:30):
såå jag tror tyvär inte vi kan bli mer än vänner
Issa säger (12:31):
hoppas du inte blir helt förkrossad nu
Issa säger (12:32):

följer bara mitt hjärta
Mik Butabi säger (12:46):
nä de är lugnt
jag förstår


I will try to translate this to the best of my abilites;

Hey
:happy:
now I'm going to be honest with you, it's not nice against you or me to not be
it didn't feel totally right yesterday :sad:
I didn't have that (dunno how to translate pirr  like butterflies in stomach thingy) it wasn't there for me..
so I' sorry but I don't think we can be more than friends
I hope you're not devastated right now

just following my heart

Me: no, it's cool
I understand


So, now I'm just going to retreat back into my inner self, although this time longer than before of course, I'm going to reinforce the barrier I have built around me and will isolate me from the world, I will surpress and destroy any future emotions I might feel etc etc etc...

I'm sorry to bring you such news, you really seemed to like it when it was going well, trust me; so did I... :crying:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> So, now I'm just going to retreat back into my inner self, although this time longer than before of course, I'm going to reinforce the barrier I have built around me and will isolate me from the world, I will surpress and destroy any future emotions I might feel etc etc etc...
> 
> I'm sorry to bring you such news, you really seemed to like it when it was going well, trust me; so did I... :crying:


Man it really doesn't matter what happened in the end. The important thing is you went for it and she accepted. The fact that she wasn't feeling it is nothing you can change. You just need to find the types that like INTJs. You should use your new found extroversion and go out again. Confidence is all you need!


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Man it really doesn't matter what happened in the end. The important thing is you went for it and she accepted. The fact that she wasn't feeling it is nothing you can change. You just need to find the types that like INTJs. You should use your new found extroversion and go out again. Confidence is all you need!



Thanks, but no thanks. I'm kinda putting this "Meeting new people" thing on ice... For an undefined ammount of time...


Right now, I just need to go through my brain and re-organize alittle, delete the "Emotions" folder and crap like that...

From previos experience, it will take a minimum of 6 months before I'll even consider talking to a human being I don't know, for now I have to settle with talking less with human beings I do know.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I'm kinda putting this "Meeting new people" thing on ice... For an undefined ammount of time...
> 
> 
> Right now, I just need to go through my brain and re-organize alittle, delete the "Emotions" folder and crap like that...
> ...


Well your choice I can't say I understand you introverts


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly woman, they do stuff with you, talk so sweetly, make out and hug, then tell you "it doesn't feel right", that they don't get "butterflies" "tingles" in their stomachs. They think they should feel what women feel in romance movies, an overwhelming and wonderful sense of SOMETHING! That they don't know what it feels like because movies aren't real and overly romanticized, and unable to be directly translated into real feeling. It felt right at the time to her, then it doesn't. She's stupid and doesn't know what she wants, like alot of girls. She doesn't know who she is, what she's supposed to want, nor how to recognize the signs.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Shame, poor you! I hope you come out of your shell soon again!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Shame, poor you! I hope you come out of your shell soon again!


+1

You are unique. You need someone that appreciates that uniqueness. Instead of repress repress repress try to feel it, express it and go on. You will find someone who fits you. I don't know how young you are, but over time the right one DOES come along... it just seems to take forever when your young. Use some of that healthy NT self pride. You are a wonderful person! Just need to find someone who sees you for you and loves you for you!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I'm kinda putting this "Meeting new people" thing on ice... For an undefined ammount of time...
> 
> 
> Right now, I just need to go through my brain and re-organize alittle, delete the "Emotions" folder and crap like that...
> ...


Hey, I understand. I go through extremely long periods of time between "situations" like this lol. But don't go trying to turn yourself into a robot with deletable emotions folder. This happens to all of us, more often than not!! It doesn't ever get easier, but I guess it's for those magic moments that we subject ourselves to it. Hmmm. fucking cupid lol. 

Cheer up though! You seem like a really great person. Don't let one missed connection keep you from sharing that.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> fucking cupid lol.


:shocked::shocked::shocked:












will you come talk dirty to me peace *hehe* j/k


----------

